# Bulbs (or mods) for a Hi-Gain 250???



## markinthedark (Nov 6, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a replacement incandescent bulb (or an easy LED mod) for a Hi-Gain 250. It's a flat, fresnel-focused, made-in-USA flashlight from Diamond Light Industries that takes four AA cells. 

Love this light -- and would buy more -- but they seem to have disappeared. Hate to give up this flashlight for want of a bulb...


Thanks!


----------



## LumenHound (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to CPF Mark.

Try this.
http://www.brucemedical.com/wt500.html

Order the WT5-M bulb


----------



## opey (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi, i have the same flashlight and I found a fella selling the bulbs on ebay item # [FONT=&quot]110374035948[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]TWO Diamond Light Hi-Gain 150 250 4-AA Flashlight Bulb[/FONT]


----------



## LumenHound (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice find opey and welcome to CPF. :welcome:

Ebay only saves their info for about 90 days so anyone who may be looking for these after this thread entry becomes 3 months old may want to see if there are any bulbs in the *Flashlights>Traditional* section of ebay where the bulbs were listed.


----------



## Big_Ed (Apr 9, 2009)

I have one of those lights. I saw the bulbs at Lowes (I think) a couple years ago. Maybe try there.


----------



## Handymanhays (Jan 16, 2010)

*Found the Hi-Gain 250*

Go to brucemedical.com. They have the light and bulbs
HandymanHays


----------



## hank (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Found the Hi-Gain 250*

How about LED mods? It'd need a side-emitting LED, I think? Plenty of room in there for a big heatsink.


----------

